# Electric Ukulele build



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Mahogany body and neck, maple cap and head laminate. Semi solid with piezo bridge and onboard preamp.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That looks very nice, Mike.

How thin do you make the top?

Can you post when it is finished?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

4mm thick at the moment. The under saddle Piezo and onboard preamp will give it the tone I want. Or that is the plan!


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks like it's going to be a winner Mike


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Body shot. I have now removed part of the mahogany neck block from inside the top of the rosette, even though the fingerboard shape would cover it. Jigs now need to be made to route the neck pocket. Just one bolt and T-nut I think.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am looking forward to seeing and hearing the end result Mike. Has this been done before?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I am treating it as a small guitar build. New for me.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Ukulele build and guitar build usually are a bit different mostly in the fact that with ukulele you don't need nearly the amount of support for the strings (nylon) that you do on a guitar. That being said, doing this like a small guitar build will work very nicely too and ensure that you could put steel strings on it if you wished with the added support supplied.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I am planing on a pinned bridge. There is a solid island of mahog underneath the maple to give me support. I shall have to drill some holes in the top to allow the ball ends or the bloodknot of the string to drop through.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Neck bolted on.


----------

